#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-12-28
<BUGabundo_work> bom dia
<fta> hi
<fta> BUGabundo_work, blocked ~2 dozens of fake identica users
<BUGabundo_work> only?
<BUGabundo_work> morning fta
<BUGabundo_work> how was your xtmas?
<BUGabundo_work> oh and thanks for leaving us with a broken Ch :) /rant
<fta> just in the recently subscribed list, it's too boring to do one by one
<fta> broken?
<BUGabundo_work> changing windows size would crash it
<BUGabundo_work> and leave it running in background
<BUGabundo_work> fixed on yesterday morning daily
<fta> i'm only aware of http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=30995
<BUGabundo_work> thats one too
<BUGabundo_work> but if u changed size, like maximize, it would crash
<asac> jdstrand: in case you come in, could you push netbook-launcher-efl through bin NEW?
<BUGabundo_work> [reed]: so FF 4.0 delayed to 2011 ?
<micahg> asac: around?
<asac> micahg: yes
<asac> see motu
<micahg> asac: thanks
<micahg> asac: will you be around tomorrow?
<micahg> or late?R
<asac> micahg: i will try. anything i should be prepared for?
<micahg> asac: no, I just have a list I need to discuss at some point with you
<micahg> asac: how about, are you planning on being on at all later in the week?
<micahg> asac: actually, it's only 2 simple things
 * micahg made a list, so I thought it was long :)
<asac> i kind of have the idle-sickness ... so most likely i will be here ;)
<asac> two-long-vacation-sickness
<micahg> asac: k, can I ask you about the 2 things?
<asac> go ahead
<micahg> asac:  can you provide any needed information on mozilla 478463
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 478463 in Backend "Add libnotify (+ libindicate) support to Thunderbird" [Enhancement,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=478463
<micahg> asac: I think they needed info on the libindicate api
<asac> micahg: i have no clue about that api .... we should send tedg to comment there
<asac> (he is not online ... and most likely wont till end of year)
<micahg> asac: ok, should I find him on LP and send an email?
<asac> seems the api docs are now packaged
<asac> ...
<asac> bug 374576
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 374576 in indicator-applet "Package API docs for libindicate" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/374576
<micahg> asac: should I point mozilla to that?
<asac> libindicate-doc
<asac> let me check whats in there
<asac> so yeah file:///usr/share/gtk-doc/html/libindicate/IndicateServer.html
<asac> shows that its still the desktop file
<asac> so remind me in jan ... we should get this move forward then
<asac> micahg: or if you see tedg ... ask him directly to give input on comment 16
<asac> he usually joins -deskop or maybe -devel
<micahg> asac: ok
<asac> what was the second?
<micahg> asac: next question is do we want to include dh_xulrunner like debian?
<asac> yes
<asac> i would suggest to just the dh_xulrunner.in over
<asac> and the .pm
<asac> and then doing the substitution in debian/rules
<asac> using the VERSION info we already have
<asac> "to just copy" (above)
<micahg> ok, there's a bug already for it, so I'll try to do that next month then
<asac> obviously to all branches
<asac> yeah ... if you dont get to that early next month let me know. i should just do that then
<micahg> ok
<micahg> asac: I'm gonna try to work on TB tonight or tomorrow night, maybe have it ready by New Years Eve
<asac> that would be cool (thats package rename mostly?)
<micahg> asac: yeah
<micahg> asac: the only thing I'm not sure about is the migration, but I'll let you know later in the week if I run into problems
<micahg> *profile migration
<asac> ah
<asac> yeah ... we can fix that after the package was renamed etc.
<micahg> asac: can I ask you about http://launchpadlibrarian.net/37237865/buildlog_ubuntu-karmic-amd64.thunderbird-3.1_3.1~a1~hg20091227r4594%2Bnobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1~karmic_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<micahg> asac: it seems like the 64 bit build isn't creating certain files, is that correct?
<asac> micahg: whats in debian/tmp/usr/lib/thunderbird-3.1*/ ?
<asac> hmm ... guess you dont have it locally
<asac> so no... its not correct ;=)
<asac> if you have a local build in that state lets check whats going on
<mahfouz> micahg: did you see the bug I filed about the default theme? is it really true that 3.6 has no default theme anymore in theme tab or is that just on  my machine?
<asac> (them: most likely its a bug)
<asac> e.g. not installed file etc. but could be its intentional.
<asac> mahfouz: check the upstream build
<asac> 3.6 daily or something
<mahfouz> asac: link for upstream build? I have daily build ppa
<micahg> mahfouz: yeah, I saw that
 * micahg forgot what I did with it
<mahfouz> you turned it into a question
<mahfouz> but it might be a bug
<mahfouz> shld I resurrect the bug?
<micahg> hmm
<micahg> what's the number
<mahfouz> wait
<mahfouz> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.5/+bug/500538
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 500538 in firefox-3.5 "button to change back to default personas in 3.6?" [Undecided,Invalid]
<micahg> asac: how do I start a local build outside of pbuilder?
<asac> mahfouz: http://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/nightly/latest-mozilla-1.9.2/
<asac> micahg: install build-deps ... then just run bzr bd --merge --dont-purge --builder='debuild -b'
<asac> and ensure you have the proper orig.tar.gz in the right dir
<asac> (most likely in parent dir)
<micahg> asac: ok, I'll have to try it later
<asac> sure
<crimsun> asac: if/when you have some time today, I'd like you to test some Analog Devices HDA powerdown changes. You seem to have one of the few controller+codec combinations that didn't work correctly in Karmic's kernel, and it should be fixed in Lucid's.
<asac> crimsun: hmm ... can i test that without upgrading full lucid?
<crimsun> asac: I've also committed a bunch of powersaving changes for suspend-to-ram, but that's secondary.
<asac> or should i upgrade now ;)?
<asac> i guess i could also use some usb key thing?
<crimsun> asac: yes, you only need alsa-driver. If you prefer, we can wait until the new year when Brad Figg's crack-of-the-day PPA is up.
<asac> that feels better ... maybe i will upgrade to all-lucid by then anyway
<crimsun> ok
<asac> crimsun: did you nail down the usb-headset pulse issue with quickly on-off?
<asac> not sure if that says anything to you ;)
<crimsun> asac: no, I haven't looked at that issue. I'm not sure I have all the necessary details yet.
<asac> hmm
<asac> me neither ;)
<crimsun> a couple nasties on my PulseAudio plate still
<asac> yeah. it works somehow for me so not that urgent
<asac> best results without pulse though
<szr> hi, is there a general Mozilla (or Thunderbird) related team
<szr> err channel
<asac> szr: thats on irc.mozilla.org
<asac> #thunderbird
<sebner> asac: nahh, Just installed lucid and what did I see (beside breakage?) thunderbird 2.x :( :P
<szr> I'm looking hard at switching to Thunderbird, it's great, I have all my IMAP accounts, one being a gmail, and all works well, but with Usenet, is there anyway to still sort by order-recieved while sorting by tags (keeping tags at the top (desc), and sorting order-recieved (desc) after that
<szr> thanks
<szr> I should have figured thewy'd have their own irc server :)
<micahg> mahfouz: I confirmed the upstream build has the theme, so it's probably that we're not installing it, I'll look into it later in teh week
<asac> szr: yeah. check there
<asac> szr: i am not sure about usenet ;)
<asac> is that still used?
<asac> ;)
<crimsun> I use usenet daily.
<asac> crimsun: usually same is also on mailinig list somewhere, right?
<asac> what benefit do you get from usenet?
<crimsun> special interest groups, some binaries, etc.
<asac> binaries ;)
<asac> hehe
<crimsun> (:
<szr> asac: yes Usenet is still used, but there are other NNTP/newsgroup servers out there other than Usenet too
<mahfouz> micahg: thx
<szr> I honestly don't know why some people think Usenet is dead or dying, theres still a lot of peoiple on there. Some ISPs have been dropping it (like at&t) but there are more than ever standalone providers out there than are so much better than any ISP based Usenet servers I've ever used
<szr> so much longer retention, the one I use has 3 years worth
<BUGabundo> boas ninos
<asac> hi BUGabundo
<mahfouz> q tal
<asac> pass?
<asac> :-P
<BUGabundo> let me check
<BUGabundo> trying no-geolocation in identica about 23 minutes ago  from web at Hamburg, Hamburg, Germany in context
<BUGabundo> don't think so :)
<asac> BUGabundo: thats from firefox
<asac> hmm
<asac> oh no .. thats from chromium
<asac> but the ones before were from england
<asac> so i think its still ip based lookup
<BUGabundo> oh right
<BUGabundo> lol
<fta> BUGabundo, scrollbar bug fixed
<BUGabundo> fta: already was AFAICT
<fta> nope, only partially
<BUGabundo> I luclly can't reproduce it anymore
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-12-29
<BUGabundo> fta: asac: any ideas on how to get FLASH to "see" my webcam ?
 * jdstrand wanders in
<micahg> hi jdstrand
<jdstrand> o/
<micahg> jdstrand: can I ask you a few questions?
<asac> hi jdstrand ;)
<jdstrand> asac: hi
<asac> micahg comes first ;) ... second, i hoped you could bin NEW kick netbook-launcher-efl ;)
<jdstrand> micahg: if they are amazingly fast-- I've gotta head out in under 5
<asac> hmm
<asac> :-P
<jdstrand> asac: netbook-launcher-efl accepted
 * asac dances
<micahg> jdstrand: did you intend apparmor to be on by default for 3.6 and 3.7 dailies?
 * asac would assume yes.
<jdstrand> micahg: only if the 3.5 profile was already on
<micahg> jdstrand: my 3.7 is enabled even though my 3.5 was disabled
<jdstrand> micahg: that is the type of question I don't have time to answer. the basic idea is that if the last apparmor profile matching /etc/apparmor.d/usr.bin.firefox-*[0-9] is not disabled, enable the new profile
<micahg> jdstrand: ok, can I ping you later?
<jdstrand> sure
<jdstrand> micahg: what is the output of this command:
<jdstrand> ls -rt /etc/apparmor.d/usr.bin.firefox-*[0-9]| tail -n1
<micahg> /etc/apparmor.d/usr.bin.firefox-3.5
<jdstrand> micahg: what is the output of this command: test -e /etc/apparmor.d/disable/usr.bin.firefox-3.5 || echo enabled
<micahg> nothing
 * micahg thinks it's still enabled since I was testing some apparmor stuff
<micahg> but when I installed 3.7 originally it was disabled
<jdstrand> micahg: if you can try it in a chroot or vm, that would be great
<jdstrand> (I did(
<jdstrand> (I did)
<micahg> ok
<jdstrand> micahg: feel free to look at debian/firefox-3.7.preinst.in as well
<jdstrand> there could be a bug
<micahg> jdstrand: ok, I'll try to take a look later
<micahg> thanks
<micahg> asac: are we going back to firefox as a source package name?
<jdstrand> micahg: keep in mind, it isn't 3.5 specific-- eg, if you have 3.5 disabled, but 3.6 enabled, it will enable it for 3.7
<jdstrand> of if you had 3.6 disabled, but 3.5 with modifications enabled, it will enable
<micahg> jdstrand: ok, but my 3.6 doesn't have apparmor yet (running beta 5)
<jdstrand> sure, just pointing out what it is doing
<asac> micahg: most likely. i think about firefox firefox-next firefox-trunnk .... but not really sure if that is enough
 * micahg will have to run some tests
 * jdstrand -> outta here
<asac> jdstrand: have a great new year ;)
<asac> see you around in a few
<jdstrand> asac: thanks! you too :)
<asac> micahg: waiting for upstream decision what they plan for branches etc.
<asac> mconnor said its soon TBA
<asac> so i thought better wait before having to throw away everything again
<micahg> asac: ok, great, in the mean time, I'm leaving bugs in firefox-3.5 for 3.5+
<asac> yeah
<micahg1> asac: it looks like the TB31 binary isn't being created
<asac> micahg: is it in dist/bin ?
<micahg> asac: where should that dist dir be?
<asac> micahg: build-tree/mozilla/dist/bin ... or mozilla/mozilla/dist/bin
<asac> not sure
<micahg> there's no dist in the /usr/libtb31
<asac> in the build tree
<micahg> there's no dist dir
<micahg> asac: I found it
<asac> yes. so mozilla doesnt care about make install
<micahg> asac: so, do I have to have our scripts copy it from dist/bin?
<asac> they produce stuff in dist/bin
<asac> so if it is there then the make install target is broken
<asac> no
<asac> its upstream build system that is supposed to copy that
<micahg> ok
<asac> ask in maildev. those are the folks that did their own build system stuff
<asac> its not the same as xulrunner afaik
<micahg> asac: it's looking for thunderbird-3.1 in dist/bin and only gets thunderbird
<asac> ah
<asac> yeah
<asac> thats a problem with APP_NAME somewhere
<asac> we have a patch for that, right?
<asac> that probably needs to also patch a new file
<micahg> yes
<micahg> we seem to be changing the moz app name
<micahg> but we do it in 3.0 and it works
<micahg> I guess I have to go see what changed upstream the day it broke, right?
<asac> micahg: upstream changed something that requires the patch to be adjusted ... yes.
<micahg> asac: they landed the unofficial branding but it was not enabled yet
<asac> micahg: link to commit?
<micahg> asac: actually, I think it was something different
<micahg> they moved to a single manifest install
<micahg> http://hg.mozilla.org/comm-central/rev/c87ebb61ec41
<asac> micahg: didnt that happen to ffox 3.7  before?
<asac> anyway ... i think you can fix DEFINES += -DAB_CD=$(AB_CD) -DMOZ_APP_NAME=$(MOZ_APP_NAME) -DPREF_DIR=$(PREF_DIR)
<asac> instead of the manifest
<asac> should be "easier" to maintain it there
<micahg> here's the unofficial branding commit: http://hg.mozilla.org/comm-central/rev/328bf422b19a
<micahg> asac: what's AB_CD?
<asac> micahg: its en-US for us
<asac> mozilla spins full builds for each locale
<asac> thats the locale
<asac> we build everytihng with en-US afaict
<micahg> ah, the localization
<asac> yes
<micahg> so, I just need to change $(MOZ_APP_NAME) ?
<asac> i would think you should use -DMOZ_APP_NAME=$(MOZ_APP_NAME)-3.1
<asac> changing MOZ_APP_NAME everywhere will probably cause bad issues
<micahg> ok, I'll make the change a little later an try to test before the bot spins tonight
<asac> in the long run moz biuld system should have MOZ_PROG_NAME rather than MOZ_APP_NAME imo
<asac> sounds good
<micahg> asac: should I file a bug for that
<asac> i doubt they will work upstream on that
<asac> if we have a patch we should open a bug and get it approved
 * micahg doesn't know enough yet to make a patch for that
<micahg> bbiab
<bdrung_> asac: around?
<asac> bdrung_: for a moment
<asac> not sure i can really contribute though
<micahg> asac: I think he wanted to ask about the stuff he sent to the ML
<bdrung_> asac: i have a discussion about XB-Xul-AppId on #debian-devel
<bdrung_> asac: what do you think about http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/firefox/firefox-3.5.head/revision/508 ?
<asac> bdrung_: can you please propose merges if you are unsure ;)
<asac> we only need Eol?
<bdrung_> asac: i was sure, but then the discussion start and now i am back at the start.
<asac> which discussion?
<asac> can you summarize in one sentence?
<bdrung_> asac: summary: we can't rely on /var/lib/apt/lists/*_Packages
<asac> why would we?
<asac> bdrung_: ?
<asac> we can even automaintain a list in the archive
<bdrung_> asac: for dynamically generating a list of xul apps: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/mozilla-devscripts/dh_xul-ext/annotate/head%3A/src/dh_xul-ext
<asac> just that we regularly update it
<asac> bdrung_: you can do that in python directly
<asac> well. not on the builders
<asac> which was the blocker;)
<asac> so yes. the list would be in a archive package and then that list would be regularly updated
<asac> does that make sense?
<asac> the headers are easy to add to apps. and gives maintainers a way to automatically update the entries appropriately
<asac> on top you can include thirs party repositories etc.
<bdrung_> asac: that was one idea
<asac> beceause you would use a list of sources rather than what is in debian
<asac> sure. so go for that. the python script that des the magic of pulling down apt indexes and extracting information is in the ubufox database updater
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-12-30
<ianloic> hey, any tips for getting a backtrace from mozilla?
<ianloic> erm firefox
<ianloic> I installed the debug packages (firefox, libxul, js)
<ianloic> but firefox -g doesn't seem to load them
<asac> ianloic: you probably installed wrong ones
<asac> if you downloaded from mozilla then there is no way
<asac> you have to submit the crash to their crashdb to get symbolization
<[reed]> asac: whatever happened to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Specs/Karmic/FirefoxWifiScanning?
<BUGabundo_work> morning
<fta> BUGabundo_work, what is the "Flag" for in identica?
<BUGabundo_work> fta: == report user
<fta> but you can't unflag.. so no room for mistake
<BUGabundo_work> no worry
<BUGabundo_work> its manually reviewed by the team
<BUGabundo_work> i flaged evan on joke
<BUGabundo_work> fta ch dec??
<BUGabundo_work> *dev
<fta> yezs
<fta> yes
<fta> BUGabundo_work, daily: 4.0.284.0, dev: 4.0.266.0, beta: 4.0.249.30
<BUGabundo_work> ahh
 * BUGabundo_work sticks with daily
<fta> then, don't complain that you're stuck with a bug during xmas ;)
<BUGabundo_work> oh but i do...
<BUGabundo_work> YOU SHOULD FIXED IT instead o being eating turkey with the family
<BUGabundo_work> :o
<BUGabundo_work> then again, it gave me a change to re-use firefox again...
<BUGabundo_work> man i MISSED IT
<BUGabundo_work> so many nice things...
<BUGabundo_work> but so damn SLOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW
<asac> speed is not everything i tell you ;)
<asac> but i agree ... firefox is much better in so many details - you dont notice until you go back after using chromium for a few weeks
<asac> also webkit rendering engine seems to be not really supported on the web ;)
<asac> lots of websites more or less not perfectly working for me
<BUGabundo_work> no prob for me
<fta> asac, https://edge.launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/dev
<asac> good
<sebner> asac the mozilla fanboy :P
<asac> because i think firefox is more mature?
<asac> ;)
<asac> would be crazy if it wasnt
<fta> chromium is still young
 * sebner is still wondering why stuff like chromium or songbird etc is in PPAs since years but not in the official archive
<fta> *sigh*
<jcastro> sebner: the songbird thing is documented in the bug
 * sebner is missing and forgetting so much over the months/years xD
<jcastro> well, you said you were wondering.
<jcastro> it's all in launchpad. :D
<fta> asac, umd moved to 5am, ucd at 4am, ucd-dev/beta at 5pm
<sebner> jcastro: I know there is a reason but what kind of reason :P
<jcastro> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/94494
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 94494 in songbird "[needs-packaging] Songbird" [Unknown,Confirmed]
<asac> fta: ok.
<asac> maybe move ucd as the long runners to 3.30 ;)
<asac> hehe
<sebner> jcastro: uhh, thx
<fta> asac, that means the 5pm slot will almost always stay empty, or at least chromium free
<asac> sebner: you can help. fill chromium copyright file with all info and file an upstream bug with all files not properly licensed ;)
<asac> yes
<asac> i am fine with that
<asac> just not sure if the "fast" mozilla stuff should be queued behind the slow chromium dailies
<asac> but well
<asac> i dont really care
<fta> moz is not that fast, there are so many packages it's often longer
<sebner> asac: I'm not using it. I just care for all the poor users out there that want to :P
<fta> we always come back to the not-enough-builders topic
<fta> or not-powerful-enough
<micahg> asac: that fix yesterday for tb31 wasn't enough
<micahg> I didn't have time to troubleshoot last night
<micahg> I'll try again tonight
<micahg> s/troubleshoot/debug/
<asac> k
<mbana> hi anyone using gnome do
<asac> no :)
<dogatemycomputer> Greetings..  I am looking at bug # 499231 and new to triaging.   The reporter indicates after 12 urls are added to his history the dropdown no longer updates with the most frequently used URLs.   The problem I am having is finding any documentation that describes what should appear in the location bar pulldown so I can at least confirm if this is really a bug?
<asac> dogatemycomputer: hi
<asac> dogatemycomputer: i dont know
<asac> i mean ... most likely it is as it is. and unless its different to what the upstream builds give its right
<asac> if someone disagrees he has to open a bug and ask for a different behaviour
<asac> one needs to check code what the current behaviour is
<micahg> AFAICT, it's based on usage
<asac> it doesnt match the order i see in histroy (ctrl + h) sorted by most visted
<asac> visited
<micahg> it's pretty close for me
<asac> pretty close means its different :)
<micahg> then again, I'm using 3.6b5
<micahg> I think it might skip 500/404 errors
<micahg> whereas history doesn't
<micahg> that still doesn't explain it
<asac> well. i dont have 500/404 entries there ;)
<micahg> mozilla 420446 has some clues
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 420446 in Bookmarks & History "Duplicates make Most Visited useless, we should show only typed in addresses" [Normal,Assigned] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=420446
<micahg> it seems to be typed urls versus visited sites
<asac> hmm ... could be yeah
<BUGabundo> hey guys
<BUGabundo> asac: can you help me here https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/n2n/+bug/501768 ?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 501768 in n2n "ERROR: ioctl() [No such file or directory][2]" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<BUGabundo>  ERROR: ioctl() [No such file or directory][2]
<BUGabundo> rings any bells to you ?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-12-31
<asac> what is n2n?
<BUGabundo> ntop.com
<asac> you can add tun to /etc/modules to ensure its loaded
<BUGabundo> asac: #ubuntu+1 is tunnign on it
<BUGabundo> modprobing tun fixes
<BUGabundo> it
<BUGabundo> seems lucid stop modprobing tun 2 weeks ago
<BUGabundo> now we are trying to target a few more tests :\
<asac> check older kernel
<asac> maybe tun was not a module before
<fta> hm, java is not working out of the box in chromium, seems like a symlink is needed
<fta> weird
<BUGabundo> fta: was fine one week ago
<BUGabundo> when I tested
<fta> can't get my dynamic stock charts
<asac> fta: where does chromium look for plugins?
<asac> mozilla/plugins?
<asac> or also xulrunner-addons/plugins?
<fta> it's a bit late to buy stock though, last quotation day of the year
<fta> i should probably wait
<asac> tomrrow trading for half a day in the US afaik
<fta> yep
 * asac still hopes for a new bank collapse :)
<asac> but i think that is over for now
<BUGabundo> (12:18:38 AM) seg|ars: the new backend is uncrashable
<BUGabundo> (12:19:03 AM) seg|ars: no seriously, in the next major version the backend is significantly more stable
<BUGabundo> fta: ^^^^^^^^^ (gwibber)
<asac> problem is that housing prices only got boosted here in hamburg  during this whole crisis ... i hoped i could buy a cheap flat ;)
<BUGabundo> (12:04:51 AM) seg|ars: yeah, trunk has been quiet because of this rewrite
<BUGabundo> (12:04:59 AM) seg|ars: I haven't even pushed it to a branch yet. It's not quite usable at the moment
<BUGabundo> (12:05:35 AM) seg|ars: I'm working on it full-time this week
<BUGabundo> asac: boosted? here they drop like rocks
<asac> yeah
<asac> here they doubled ;)
<BUGabundo> WOUTCH
<fta> here too
<asac> seems everyone wanted a safe investment
<asac> and moved their money from spain etc. to hamburg downtown :)
<asac> really a pity
<asac> i hoped sooo much ;)
<fta> current prices are not worth it, far from it
<asac> qwll. in paris that might be true
<asac> but german city prices were really undervalued before compared to other european countries ... so i dont see them falling agian
<asac> :(
<asac> maybe if interest doubles
<asac> but that would kill spain etc. even more i guess :)
<asac> so i dont see that happening either
<BUGabundo> (12:20:01 AM) seg|ars: it uses a model similar to chrome. All of the message retrieval and processing operations are performed in separate processes
<BUGabundo> (12:20:15 AM) seg|ars: if any of those processes fail, even if they suffer a segmentation fault, the daemon just keeps on running
<BUGabundo> (12:21:36 AM) seg|ars: the process pool is created at the beginning of a refresh cycle and destroyed at the end
<BUGabundo> (12:21:43 AM) seg|ars: so it also completely insulates the backend against memory leaks
<asac> thats n2n?
<asac> whats the benefit of a peer-to-peer vpn ;)
<asac> for isolated countries>
<asac> ?
<asac> building bridges?
<asac> or just easy to setup?
<fta> seems that's gwibber
<BUGabundo> asac: that's gwibber
<asac> heh
<BUGabundo> from segphault
<fta> which has been dead for weeks/months
<asac> yeah
<BUGabundo> in #statusnet
<BUGabundo> why do you think I'm cc you ?
<BUGabundo> lol
<asac> i had no time to talk about that at UDS unfortuantely
<asac> i tried to prevent such things to happen
<fta> i would love more controls in gwibber, to depend less on the web interface
<asac> i didnt recognize his nick :)
<asac> but more controls doesnt happen by making a multi-process backend framework
<fta> asac, prevent which things to happen?
<BUGabundo> fta: for it to stale
<asac> that they put so much work into making a super scalable multi-process bakcend
<fta> sure, multi-process for gwibber seems weird to me
<asac> its a big misunderstanding. they didnt know how to do it right
<BUGabundo> do you want me to tell that to segphault ?
<BUGabundo> lol
<asac> thats why they think it helps to make it even more complex ;)
<asac> BUGabundo: i already raised that ... at least to ken
<BUGabundo> ok
<asac> unfortunately i had no time to thoroughly talk to him at UDS
<asac> fta: web interface gets better though ;)
<fta> yep, but that also means gwibber is lagging behind :P
<asac> i think the reason for all this is that there were some omnious gwibber backend hangs because of facebook
<asac> which i never saw after my final fixes ;)
<BUGabundo> I don't even have FB account
<asac> the outstanding thing is to define a good dbus api and properly deal with dbus timeouts (which still crash gwibber)
<asac> those are less likely though
<asac> ok so with some luck tomorrow we have working chromium for armel on karmic and lucid ;) in a public accessible ppa.
<asac> would be a great EOY
<asac> :-P
<asac> then we have two weeks to get that in the archive for alpha-2 :-P
<asac> but with even the gyp license bug i dont see that happening ;)
<asac> fta: do all tests succeed in the ppa?
<asac> on x86
<fta> nope
<fta> far from it
<fta> various issues, ms fonts, network accesses forbidden, shared memory forbidden, and various other stuff
<asac> what do they attempt to do with network access
<fta> i wanted to enable perf tests, but i'm afraid it's not possible within the builders
<asac> maybe you can fire up a http server during build on some unprivileged port on localhost
<fta> test the http stack, dns stack, ftp stack, etc
<asac> i think perf tests are the last we should care about :)
<asac> yes, but what are they doing?
<asac> special webpages
<asac> ?
<asac> from some public server
<asac> ?
<fta> i really need to compare our build with the official ones, some people claim we're slower
<asac> is there data available to backup that claim?
<fta> for network, sometimes it's against google.com, sometimes against localhost (they start a small sever locally)
<fta> nope, just claims, no proof
<asac> ok so google.com is the problem?
<asac> that really feels like ok to skip
<fta> no; even localhost doesn't work
<asac> really?
<fta> yep
<asac> how?
<asac> what port?
<fta> i don't remember
<asac> that would bust PGO for firefox
<asac> we need a proxy for that too
<BUGabundo> asac: how is PGO?
<asac> dont know ;)
<fta> dead ? ;)
<asac> upstream doesnt use it afaik because it didnt work for them
<asac> i will try again though ;)
<fta> stuff like: Creating shared memory in /dev/shm/com.google.chrome.shmem.unit_tests-28518 failed: Permission denied
<asac> yeah
<asac> those i saw
<asac> thats because its in a chroot i think
<asac> bindmounting /dev somehow doesnt do that recursively for /dev
<asac> i saw that in my chroot
<fta> most likely fakeroot's fault
<asac> so udev would need to create stuff for chroot i guess (no clue what i am talking about here)
<asac> could be fakeroot ... but in chroot its definitly a problem in bindmount
<asac> not sure if builders use a chroot in a xen image or a native xen image
<asac> hmm. too bad i deleted he old builds
<asac> maybe the tests worked on the real builders
<asac> and now i only build on armel
<asac> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/37208452/buildlog_ubuntu-karmic-i386.chromium-browser_4.0.283.0~svn20091226r35283-0ubuntu1~ucd1~karmic_FULLYBUILT.txt.gz
<asac> fta: ^^thats last build log on real builders
<asac> ok same issuue
<asac> [6631:6631:1226/172727:443931680155:ERROR:base/shared_memory_posix.cc(192)] Creating shared memory in /dev/shm/com.google.chrome.shmem.SharedMemoryOpenCloseTest failed: Permission denied
<asac> base/shared_memory_unittest.cc:131: Failure
<asac> Value of: rv
<asac> fta: where are the branches for the beta/dev channel?
<asac> do you auto fork them with appropriate checkpoint commit?
<asac> or dont you even do that in branches?
<fta> hm, no, i forked .head once for each channel, then they will need merging from head :(
<asac> well. that shouldnt be a problem, would it?
<fta> the branches are on lp, like for trunk
<fta> no, but it's manual
<asac> feels natural. fork if upstream forks. then just track security landings on their branches
<asac> then merge if they merge too
<asac> of course you dont know when they merged and when they updated
<asac> but maybe you can guess that by how the version scheme moves forward
<asac> for that we first need to see non-merged landings on beta/dev channel upstream branches i guess
<fta> the bot will just trigger new builds if either the packaging branch changed, or upstream published a new build
<fta> it's just get-orig-source CHANNEL={beta,dev}
<asac> sure
<asac> but upstream has two ways to publish a new build
<asac> a) update biuld with a cherry pick (security/stability)
<asac> b) bump to new release (e.g. merge trunk/beta)
<asac> for a) you just move the .beta/d.ev branch forward ... when b) happens you need to merge .head etc.
<asac> but i think thats clear ;)
<asac> err planned
<fta> they don't merge, they fork off from trunk, and cherry pick as long as they stick to that branch
<asac> right
<asac> so when they switch dev to a new branch we need to merge from .head ... if a branch moves forward we can just bump changelog in beta/dev branches
<asac> at least i would hope they dont make new trunk forks that lie in the past
<asac> fta: licensecheck.pl doesnt recurse in directories?
<asac> --hel pisnt that helpful ;)
<fta> -r
<fta> hm
<fta> oh, mine?
<asac> perl debian/licensecheck.pl  -r build-tree/src/
<asac> error
<asac> Unknown option: r
<asac> Usage: debian/licensecheck.pl [options] directory -a           display all licenses found (default will hide whitelisted licenses) -h           this help screen
<fta> i call licensecheck -r --copyright $dir
<fta> so yes, it's recursive
<asac> ok beause you have "filelist" in --help
<asac> oh its just confusion. ok
<asac> doesnt print anything :(
<fta> the bug is moving forward
<fta> wait
<asac> really?
<asac> gyp?
<asac> cool
<asac> if we cojuld upload that on jan 4 that would be a good step ;)
<fta> no
<fta> http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=28291
<fta> you should link yours there
<asac> i cannot link even with my underpowers ;)
<asac> cant do nothing bug comment and star ;)
<fta> lol
<fta> which one is yours?
<asac> dunno ;)
<asac> its filed against gyp
<asac> http://code.google.com/p/gyp/issues/detail?id=133
<fta> done
<asac> fta: so that script buffers all results?
<asac> it consumes cycles
<asac> but doesnt dump anything
<asac> i run that on the armel board fwiw ... so it will take some time to finish ;)
<fta> it's needed to sort the results
<fta> on arm! lol, run that locally, you're crazy
<asac> i am too lazy to extract the source ;)
<asac> also i am on a mini 9
<asac> fta: how about dumping DEP-5 format ;)
<asac> you already seem to sort that stuff somewhat.
<asac> build-tree/src/third_party/yasm/source/patched-yasm/tools/python-yasm/pyxelator/
<asac> is UNKNOWN
<fta> DEP-5 format?
<asac> yes. new parsable copyright format
<asac> http://dep.debian.net/deps/dep5/
<asac> i think using DIR/* for dirs with all files of same license would work
<asac> otherwise listing them explicitly
<asac> by dir
<asac> so the Files: line doesnt get too long ;)
<fta> it's possible, eveything is possible
<asac> in theory you could probably dump all files for each license in one use Files: ;)
<asac> well
<asac> i hoped it would be easy for you ;)
<fta> in fact, that's why i added -a
<asac> i think i might be able to do something ;)
<asac> checked the  code
<asac> all i want to know is how to check length of the eys %{$$data{$dir}}
<asac> keys
<asac> in perl
<asac> fta: any hint ;)?
<fta> length("foo") => 3
<fta> keys %hash returns a list
<fta> length takes a string
<asac> copyright info is probably quite incomplete atm?
<asac> maybe we should just gen the full list ;)
<asac> and not try to merge
<asac> we would need to merge by copyright holder too
<asac> hmm
<fta> i sort by license
<asac> yes. if we now could also sort by copyright holders within each dir that would be perfect
<asac> probably requires some computing, but the files per dir list should be short enough :)
<fta> iirc, i already did that
<asac> i dont think so
<asac> there hsould be another loop
<asac> first extract all copyrights into a unique set
<asac> then filter all files returned for each copyright for each license ;)
<asac> hehe
<fta> i sort by dir, then by license
<fta> then by file
<fta> the 3 for() loops at the end
<asac> yes. but not by copyright holder
<asac> thats just dumped
<asac> having those also sorted below the license level would help a lot and hopefully would allso  abunch of dirs to be just *
<asac> then we just need to resort the whole list by dir depth and dep-5 is valid and great ;)
<asac> current copyright is 3.5 M ;)
<asac> i mean the raw dump
<asac> so
<asac> for my $license (sort values %{$$data{$dir}})
<asac> err
<asac> for my $copyright (sort values %{$$data{$dir}})
<asac> would give a sorted list of copyright hoders in a dir?
<asac> fta: http://paste.ubuntu.com/349346/ ;)(
<asac> to give the idea ;)
<asac> ignore my unperlism
<asac> maybe help me fix that ;)
<fta> er, what did you change?
<asac> hmm. doesnt like continue ;)
<asac> fta: the copyright sortage in the license loop
<asac> what is the continue equiv in perl?
<asac> next?
<fta> yes, but you have two nested loops over the same thing..
<fta> hm
<asac> oh
<asac> i wanted values
<asac> not keys
<asac> for my $copyright (sort values %{$$data{$dir}}) {
<asac> that way
<asac> help ... why is there no equiv to continue; ;)
<fta> hm, no, it's a 3 levels hash table
<asac> not sure why next wants a parameter :)
<fta> continue => next, break => last
<asac> yes, but next without an argument hates me :(
<asac> find docs about next FILE;
<asac> not sure what i shoudl put there for a afor ;)
<fta> nope, next alone is fine
<fta> with a ";"
<asac> hmm
<asac> i tried
<asac> while(1)
<fta> it's not python
<asac> next;
<asac> that failed :)
<asac> sure
<asac> i am used to C ;)
<fta> sure, you need braces
<fta> print "foo" if $bar;  or if ($bar) { print "foo"; }
<asac> sure
<asac> oh
<asac> you cannot have a one line thing like in C?
<asac> odd
<asac> ok
<asac> yeah ... now it does something ;)
<asac> yeah ... so what is in values?
<fta> my eyes are closing fast
<asac> another map?
<asac> sure
<fta> the ref of a hash
<fta> imho, you're doing it the wrong way
<asac> its definitly supoptimal ;)
<asac> will try something else ;)
<fta> i don't understand what you're trying to do with your loop
<asac> dont bother
<asac> i will play around a bit ;)
<asac> good night :)
<fta> thanks, we'll rediscuss that next time
<micahg> dogatemycomputer: why did you mark that bug invalid?
<dogatemycomputer> micahg:  I was told if it was reported upstream then it should be marked invalid for the ubuntu project.  is that incorrect?
<micahg> dogatemycomputer: only for kubuntu packages
<dogatemycomputer> micahg: ohhhh..  I wish this was documented somewhere.  :-(
<micahg> dogatemycomputer: that's the only place it should say to invalidate :)
 * micahg fixed it
<dogatemycomputer> micahg:  I don't think it actually says one way or the other.   What should I mark it as?
<micahg> dogatemycomputer: once it's upstreamed it should be marked triaged and if there's no importance, it should be set
<dogatemycomputer> micahg: ahhh..  i'll try that then.   I don't think I can set importance but I think i can mark it triaged.
<micahg> dogatemycomputer: you probably can't do either
<dogatemycomputer> micahg:  i'm not in BugSquad.. mainly because i'm still learning.
<micahg> but you go into #ubuntu-bugs and ask a -control member to do it for you
<dogatemycomputer> micahg: I think I can mark it 'complete' though..  and past experience says someone will come along and change it to triaged.
<micahg> dogatemycomputer: you should join bugsquad while learning
<dogatemycomputer> micahg:  honestly.. I like the idea that I can't do something terribly wrong yet.  :-)
<micahg> dogatemycomputer: bugsquad has no special privs
<dogatemycomputer> micahg:  I do plan to join though.  Probably in March or April.  It says in the docs that I should have some experience before asking to join.
<micahg> bugcontrol has special privs
<micahg> dogatemycomputer: let's go to #ubuntu-bugs
<dogatemycomputer> micahg: okay..
<micahg> [reed]: can you push something I got approval for?
<[reed]> micahg: sure
<[reed]> bug #?
<micahg> mozilla 510040
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 510040 in JavaScript Debugging APIs "[PATCH] Fix JS debugger crash on 64-bit: don't truncate PC to jsuint in jsds_FilterHook" [Minor,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=510040
<micahg> [reed]: I didn't test the patch against the branch
<[reed]> micahg: done
<micahg> [reed]: thanks
<BUGabundo_work> morning
<asac> hi
<BUGabundo_work> hi asac
<BUGabundo_work> ready for the PARTTTYYYY ?
<asac> yeah
<asac> well. ... not really ready. but preparing atm ;)
<asac> ok packing things and then moving to different city for this event ;)
<asac> see you next year, everybody!! 2010!!
<BUGabundo_work> bye asac
<BUGabundo_work> enjoy
<BUGabundo_work> and guud luck entering 2010
<BUGabundo_work> asac: fta: http://paste.ubuntu.com/349581/
<BUGabundo_work> bye guys. see you tomorrow. enjoy your party. i know i will
<mbana> something is broken in the way TB 3 replies to the messages.  the quote doesn't appear to be properly formatted when i look at it in Gmail
<micahg> mbana: and teh same setting worked in TB2?
<mbana> yes.  i just checked.  it only applies when replying in html mode
<mbana> the quote is indented as opposed to proper quoting
<micahg> mbana: can you file a bug in LP with screenshots?
<mbana> if u use gmail, u can see it yourself.
<mbana> just reply to a message in TB 3 in HTML form.  look at the message in Gmail and unhide the quote
<mbana> it's indented and not quoted.
<micahg1> mbana: I don't have time to test right now
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-01-01
<BUGabundo> boas o/
<e-jat> BUGabundo: u use chromium ?
<BUGabundo> yep
<BUGabundo> why e-jat?
<e-jat> manage to get java plugin work ?
<e-jat> BUGabundo: ?
<BUGabundo> humm
<BUGabundo> not sure
<BUGabundo> I'll have to try
<BUGabundo> anysite you recommend e-jat ?
<BUGabundo> sun used to have a testing site
<BUGabundo> let me loook for it
<e-jat> facebook :)
<e-jat> it detected sun java6 update 15 .. but latest is update 17
<BUGabundo> don't have a facebook account
<BUGabundo> e-jat: http://www.java.com/en/download/installed.jsp?detect=jre&try=1
<BUGabundo> Oops! You don't have the recommended Java installed.
<BUGabundo> Your Java version is Version 6 Update 16. Please click the button below to get the recommended Java for your computer.
<BUGabundo> well seems I have it in chromium
<BUGabundo> but why are we behind oficial java?
<BUGabundo> $ apt-cache policy sun-java6-bin   Installed: 6-16-1
<e-jat> hmm .. .. u have update 16 ?
<e-jat> Installed: 6-15-1 :(
<BUGabundo> e-jat: lucid :)
<e-jat> BUGabundo: owh no wonder ..
<e-jat> lucid for production ?
<BUGabundo> but still behing java oficial package
<BUGabundo> e-jat: production ?? naa just my home laptop
<BUGabundo> I always run +1
<BUGabundo> ever since 7.04
<BUGabundo> 6.10 started in beta :D
<e-jat> i mean u use for daily jobs :)
<e-jat> i also do like u previous .. but this time .. not decide yet :)
<e-jat> hows everything in lucid ?
<e-jat> sun-java6-plugin:
<e-jat>   Installed: 6-15-1
<e-jat> works for firefox ..
<BUGabundo> e-jat: usually +1 is pretty safe, if you know what you are doing, read a bit of changelogs, and don't to any abusurd upgrade
<e-jat> chromium :(
<BUGabundo> #ubuntu+1 is also a nice place to checkout new stuff
<e-jat> BUGabundo: yeah
<BUGabundo> e-jat:  http://www.java.com/en/download/installed.jsp?detect=jre&try=1  ?
<BUGabundo> doesn't work in chromium ?
<BUGabundo> Lucid is just like karmic right now
<e-jat> trying ..
<BUGabundo> with a broken X
<BUGabundo> and minor kde crashes
<e-jat> ouch
<BUGabundo> *minor*
<e-jat> Oops! You don't have the recommended Java installed.
<e-jat> Your Java version is Version 6 Update 15. Please click the button below to get the recommended Java for your computer.
<e-jat> y update 16 is not backport to karmic :(
<BUGabundo> ahhh
<BUGabundo> so you HAVE JAVA
<BUGabundo> cool
<BUGabundo> isn't there a PPA for it or something ?
<BUGabundo> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-java/+archive/ppa
<BUGabundo>  /google ppa java
<BUGabundo> ehehe
<BUGabundo> yes tehre is
<BUGabundo> lol
<e-jat> http://www.javatester.org/enabled.html
<e-jat> http://www.pogo.com/misc/sun-java/plug-in-test.jsp
<e-jat> seems chromium working fine with java plugin
<BUGabundo> The version of the Java plug-in that is installed on your computer is up-to-date and should be functioning properly
<BUGabundo> http://qos.sapo.pt/ this aint working right :(
<e-jat> me too
<micahg> e-jat: 6.16 was added to jaunty but not karmic
<e-jat> micahg: owh ..
<micahg> yeah, when 6-16 was added, they didn't know if sun java was going to be in karmic
<e-jat> ic ..
<Xfact> hey
<Xfact> mozzila latest version working on ubuntu hardy?
<micahg> Xfact: only in the daily archive at the moment
<micahg> *daily ppa
<micahg> no stable releases at present
<micahg> that will hopefully change when Lucid is released
<micahg> *before Lucid is releasee
<micahg> *released
<Xfact> ohh...daily packages are usable?
<BUGabundo> Xfact: 3.7 is for me
<micahg> Xfact: well, the 3.5 dailies should be pretty stable
<BUGabundo> LOL
<BUGabundo> pretty stable AHAH
<Xfact> bug...: oh
<BUGabundo> well they don't get that many updates, that's for sure
<micahg> 3.5 branch only takes well tested changes
<BUGabundo> since 3.5 is a stable release
<BUGabundo> micahg: what got into it this days ?
<Xfact> actually I am new in Ubuntu or linux so not confident...
<micahg> BUGabundo: but the dailies are not stable releases
<BUGabundo> I know
<BUGabundo> they break as hell , some times
<micahg> BUGabundo: bot upload is broke :)
<micahg> fta: bot broke?
<BUGabundo> chromium daily is acting up again :(
<Xfact> 3.5 is enough for me...in hardy defult is 3.0.16 :(
<BUGabundo> Xfact: 3.0 is slowwwwww
<Xfact> I knowwwwwwww
<BUGabundo> well 3.5 is faster, sure, but 3.7 is MUCH faster
<BUGabundo> then again, chromium beats ALL of them by far
<micahg> 3.6 is much faster than 3.5
<Xfact> so I came here...but I am using 3.5.6 privately...from Mozzila website
 * micahg runs 3.6b5
<BUGabundo> but I miss my FF addons
<BUGabundo> micahg: 3.7 is even faster then 3.6
<BUGabundo> not by much, but still
<micahg> BUGabundo: yes, but I won't use the alpha for production :)
<micahg> beta I will
<Xfact> good...but I hate unwanted crashes :(
<Xfact> wellanybody running firefox on Lucid?
 * micahg can't wait for 3.7 to hit beta
<micahg> probably shortly after Lucid released
<micahg> *release
<ejat> micahg: for u .. which one is better .. openjdk @ sun-java ;)
<fta> micahg, ?
<micahg> fta: no-upload from the bot for 3 days
<micahg> fta: problem with tb31 daily bzr branch
<fta> fixed
 * micahg still has to fix tb31
<BUGabundo> sorry
<BUGabundo> power lost :(
<fta> something uncommitted :P
<BUGabundo> micahg: for me both FF 3.7 and chromium dev are stable enough
<micahg> ejat: well, I use sun-java at present
<micahg> ejat: but openjdk will probably be the way to go in Lucid
<ejat> micahg: ic ..
<BUGabundo> micahg: will we be able to use other java browser plugin ?
<micahg> BUGabundo: what do you mean?
<BUGabundo> openjdk has a browser plugin ?
<micahg> BUGabundo: it already exists
<micahg> oh, you mean in 3.7?
<BUGabundo> well, in lucid
<micahg> yeah, a little later in lucid, when we push xul192
<BUGabundo> and for ch and FF (all versions)
<ejat> micahg n fta : http://bit.ly/4PWQBS <-- your comment on this compare to sun-java ?
<micahg> ejat: that's what I was referring to
<ejat> owh ..
<micahg> sun-java probably won't be fixed
<micahg> as it's moving to partner repo I think
<ejat> so .. i better get rip the sun-java n go with openjdk :)
<micahg> ejat: you can wait for lucid to do that
<ejat> micahg: but im now in karmic ;)
<micahg> right
<micahg> so, you're good with sun java especially if you're running the jaunty version :)
<ejat> remove on progress ...
<ejat> :)
 * BUGabundo hands e-jat mozilla ppa to fetch trunk XUL
<ejat> BUGabundo: ??
<micahg> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa
<BUGabundo> "just a side note: To use it with Chromium/FF3.6, it needs to be built against xulrunner 1.9.2 Alpha* as that contains headers with the new API"
<micahg> right, I'll be uploading a version of that a little later in the lucid cycle
<ejat> micahg: but removing sun-java it will take a lots of dependencies ;(
<micahg> maybe before ff3.6 is released
<micahg> ejat: that will probably be fixed for lucid
<micahg> ejat: you can have both installed
<ejat> then setting which one as default for the browser?
<micahg> ejat: the plugin is a separate package for both, but you can choose with ubufox
<ejat> micahg: ff works ok with the sun-java6-plugin .. just curiuos chromium works on certain website...
<micahg> ejat: ff36 won't work with that plugin
<ejat> owh .. hehe im using ff 3.5
<ejat> :)
<ejat> ff36 n above ?
<micahg> ejat: right
<ejat> ouch
<micahg> they removed support for OJI plugins (the type sun's is)
<micahg> except on mac os x
<ejat> ic
<[reed]> uh, no... Sun was the first to support the new format
<[reed]> just get a recent Sun Java version
<micahg> [reed]: then why does my sun java plugin not work in ff3.6?
<[reed]> what version?
<micahg> 6-16
<[reed]> Sun JRE SE6 U10 or higher
<[reed]> is what has support for NPAPI
<micahg> [reed]: does it need to be compiled against xul192?
<[reed]> 6 u16 should work fine
<[reed]> no
<[reed]> well
<[reed]> I dunno how that works
 * micahg is checking the source
<fta> it's a mess, someone should write a wiki
<fta> ...before i need to do my taxes ;)
<micahg> fta: it works with 3.5 :)
<fta> i use chromium now, and it doesn't work
<micahg> [reed]: it doesn't have a build depends
<micahg> [reed]: do plugins have maxversion like addons?
<BUGabundo> FF 3.7 fails on my lucid install at http://www.java.com/en/download/installed.jsp?detect=jre&try=1
<BUGabundo> fta: chromium is working for me
<BUGabundo> sun-java6-bin:  Installed: 6-16-1
<ejat> icedtea work in ff .. but not in chromium :(
<fta> BUGabundo, which java do you have?
<BUGabundo> (08:14:07 PM) freenode: sun-java6-bin:  Installed: 6-16-1
<BUGabundo> fta: ^^^^^^
<BUGabundo> Java(TM) Plug-in 1.6.0_16
<BUGabundo> File name: libnpjp2.so
<BUGabundo> *The next generation Java plug-in for Mozilla browsers.*
<BUGabundo> LOLOLOL notice the last line, from  about:plugins in chromium
<BUGabundo> ahahaha
<micahg> hmm
<micahg> so why won't it work with ff3.6
<BUGabundo> btw [reed] when will FF memorize about:SOMETHING ?? it always forgets about:plugins or _config... chormium works
<BUGabundo> micahg: no java plugin in FF 3.7
<micahg> BUGabundo: I mean 3.6+
<BUGabundo> 3.7>3.6 :D
<fta> hm, i have ii sun-java5-jre but rc sun-java6-jre
<BUGabundo> fta: $ dpkg -l | grep java | pastebinit  http://paste.ubuntu.com/350077/
<BUGabundo> ii  sun-java6-bin                         6-16-1                                            Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 6 (ar
<BUGabundo> no java 5 here
<ejat> now my chromium dont hv java plugin :( after i install icedtea n remove the sun-java :(
<ejat> anything that i can do to reconfigure chromium work with icedtea?
<BUGabundo> ejat: check galternatives ?
<ejat> BUGabundo: how?
<BUGabundo> ejat: you joking ?
<ejat> dpkg reconfigure?
<BUGabundo> $ galternatives ?
<ejat> owh..
<ejat> hvnt use it b4 :( .. installing it
<ejat> BUGabundo: doesnt hv for chromium ..
<BUGabundo> LOLOLOL
<BUGabundo> FAIL
<ejat> mozilla-javaplugin.so already used icedtea
<ejat> i think i need to reinstall sun-java6-plugin .. :(
<ejat> to make chromium work with javaplugin
<BUGabundo> or symlink it
<Xfact> I updated my firefox 3.0.16 to 3.5 and it's changed into Shiretoko browser 3.5....is it normal?
<ejat> put the symlink to chromium plugin .. thanks BUGabundo ;)
<micahg> Xfact: yes, if you're running the daily
<Xfact> Mozzila songbird has lots of bugs!
<ejat> http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=20087
<BUGabundo> Xfact: lucky you. I can't even get it to install
<BUGabundo> $ apt-cache policy songbird
<BUGabundo> W: Unable to locate package songbird
<BUGabundo> fta: ^^^^^
<BUGabundo> $ grep song /etc/apt/sources.list
<BUGabundo> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/songbird-daily/ppa/ubuntu lucid main
<micahg> BUGabundo: I need to fix songbird daily first
<BUGabundo> ejat: if Ch aint lookin the proper place, symlinik it to whereever its looking
<Xfact> BUGabundo: it's  very easy...no codes nothing...just go to songbird website and download it :D
 * BUGabundo hands micahg a wrench
<BUGabundo> Xfact: I use archive or PPA packages ONLY
<ejat> should be in here /usr/lib/chromium-browser/plugins/ rite?
<micahg> BUGabundo: first TB3, then songbird
<micahg> TB3 should be done this weekend
<Xfact>  BUGabundo: oh if you stick on your position then you have to miss some tastes :\
<BUGabundo> ejat: let me look
<BUGabundo>  ls /usr/lib/chromium-browser/plugins/
<BUGabundo> total 0
<BUGabundo> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 48 2009-12-12 01:24 libflashplayer.so -> /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so*
<micahg> Xfact: what bugs does songbird have?
<fta> not needed
<BUGabundo> micahg: F TB3... won't work. reported the bug, said to open a new one
<ejat> fta: ?
<BUGabundo> opend a new one, was closed , can't reproduce
<BUGabundo> DUH
<micahg> BUGabundo: what do you mean?
<fta> chromium already looks in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/
<micahg> oh, your gmail thing
<micahg> yeah, did you report a new one?
<Xfact> micahg: when I am playing southcast radio...after few second it get hanged!
<ejat> fta: thanks .. but .. libjavaplugin.so -> /etc/alternatives/mozilla-javaplugin.so wont work in Ch
<Xfact> such a dirty bug!
<micahg> Xfact: what version?
<ejat> fta: if i used icedtea ,, but it works when i use the sun-java6-plugin
<fta> iirc, chromium also scans /usr/lib/xulrunner-addons/plugins
<Xfact> micahg, version 1.3.0a
<ejat> fta: thanks ..
<BUGabundo> micahg: (09:09:16 PM) freenode: opend a new one, was closed , can't reproduce
<micahg> Xfact: don't run that, that's old, the ppa has 1.5.0a
<BUGabundo> micahg: not gmail, but gapps
<ejat> java plugin doesnt have link in xulrunner :)
<ejat> let me try ..
<micahg> which works fine with shoutcast for me
<micahg> BUGabundo: file a new bug at bmo I guess
<Xfact> ok...that will be bug free I guess?
<BUGabundo> micahg: that's what I did :(
<micahg> Xfact: not bug free, but it wfm
<micahg> BUGabundo: bug #?
<BUGabundo> Xfact: NOTHING is bug free
<BUGabundo> micahg: not of top of my head
<fta> i have:
<fta> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 45 2010-01-01 22:00 /usr/lib/xulrunner-addons/plugins/libjavaplugin.so -> /etc/alternatives/xulrunner-1.9-javaplugin.so
<fta> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 48 2010-01-01 22:00 /etc/alternatives/xulrunner-1.9-javaplugin.so -> /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/lib/i386/libnpjp2.so
<micahg> BUGabundo: email me the bug at my ubuntu.com addy
<Xfact> BUGabundo: even your nick name is not bug free!
<BUGabundo> micahg: ok
<ejat> fta: if using openjdk ?
<fta> nope, sun java 6
<ejat> is it a must ? previously my Ch working b4 i remove sun java :)
<ejat> so Ch cannot use the icedtea ?
<Xfact> I am using ppa packages but in synpathic it showing maximum 1.3.0...there no sign of 1.5.0
<fta> no idea, i had sun java 5, it didn't work. now with sun java 6, it's all fine
<ejat> :( .. i guest need to reinstall the sun-java back
<alphaaquilae> hello, i want to establish a password that forbid other users of my computer to read my emails, the probleme with the master password is that any user can read the messages which are on my conputer, any idea?
<ejat> fta: can u check if user wanna use icedtea with Ch will work  ?
<micahg> alphaaquilae: I think we have a bug for that, let me check
<alphaaquilae> micahg: the problem with master password, is that any user can read the emails that are on my HD :s
<micahg> alphaaquilae: that's not a TB problem
<micahg> what about encrypted home dir?
<alphaaquilae> can you explain please
<BUGabundo> alphaaquilae: use encfs
<BUGabundo> or trucript
<BUGabundo> micahg: fta: (09:43:52 PM) yofel: BUGabundo: yeah, but gdb tells me that several threads were launched, bt will give me the backtrace of one
<micahg> yofel: bt full?
<yofel> micahg: and where should I break? the only way to get a bt right now is to press ctrl-c at some point
<BUGabundo> micahg: that's what I said
<yofel> and depending on when I press it I get a different bt
<BUGabundo> welcome yofel
<BUGabundo> yofel: I never kill my bt traces
<yofel> since it's not like it's crashing
<BUGabundo> I just the app die
<BUGabundo> so In the end I just press 'q'
<yofel> well yeah, but my issue is:
<yofel> firefox starts up, then sits there using 100% CPU and the window doesn't get refreshed
<yofel> I can even open the menus, but see only the shadow of it, not the menu itself
<BUGabundo> yofel: even in safe mode?
<yofel> and this happens even if started with -safe-mode
<BUGabundo> weird
<yofel> but in the -safe-mode window
<BUGabundo> on all versions ?
<BUGabundo> or even a new FF profile?
<yofel> actually that's the most weird part
<yofel> notebook: all versions, netbook: 3.6 and 7, 5 works right now
<BUGabundo> ohh fta chormium sub menus lost their text :\
<micahg> yofel, you can send a SIGSEGV
<yofel> lemme try
<yofel> 3.6 backtrace after sigsegv: http://paste.ubuntu.com/350115/ and a part of my earlier strace run (get's called thousands of times while 3.6 uses 100% CPU) http://paste.ubuntu.com/350117/
<micahg> yofel: file a bug against firefox-3.5 and tag PPA and I will look tomorrow night
 * micahg has to go
<yofel> ok
<BUGabundo> fta: is there a plugin for Ch or FF to use Desktop CouchDB
<mbana> someone asked for the picture of hte bug.  here you go; http://img301.imageshack.us/img301/2428/screenshotsa.png
<mbana> the bottom is the correct way to quote.  the above isn't.
<mbana> the bottom is a plain-text, the top is HTML.
<mbana> it only happens when replying as HTML
<BUGabundo> mbana: ?!
<mbana> BUGabundo: have u observed the difference
<BUGabundo> yes
<mbana> cool.  the top is replying to a message in HTML format.  it's a bug.  TB 2 quotes like the bottom one, when in HTML mode.
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-01-02
<fta> asac, lol, new year's bug: http://people.canonical.com/~scott/daily-bootcharts/
<mbana> ok did anyone understand the problem?
<asac> mbana: what buggo?
<mbana> someone asked for the picture of hte bug.  here you go; http://img301.imageshack.us/img301/2428/screenshotsa.png
<mbana> the bottom is the correct way to quote.  the above isn't.  the bottom is a plain-text, the top is HTML.  it only happens when replying as HTML
<mbana> the top is replying to a message in HTML format.  it's a bug.  TB 2 quotes like the bottom one, when in HTML mode.
<fta> asac, http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=31427
<mbana> did anyone get that?
<mbana> i think i'm head back to TB 2, i see another threading issue
<mbana> quoting actually
<mbana> found the bug
<mbana> or the cause of it
<mbana> the way TB 3 handles html is broken
<micahg> mbana: I've had no problems with it
<mbana> what's "editor.use_custom_default_colors"
<mbana> why does it take an int?
<micahg> idk, I'd have to look
<mbana> the quote tag used is wrong in TB
<mbana> it uses <pre>
<mbana> should be blockquote
<micahg> you're saying when TB converts to HTML?
<mbana> yes
 * micahg hasn't tried that yet :)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-01-03
<micahg> can you please file a bug with 2 attachments, the previous email and the one that quotes it as .eml files?
<micahg> upstream likes test cases :)
<micahg> you can edit the .eml to remove your email address if you like
<BUGabundo> boas o/
<hackel> Is anyone here able to use Prism from the mozilla-daily PPA with, say, gmail?  For me it stopped working several months ago and just gives a jumbled mess (on karmic).
<micahg> hackel: I think there's an open bug
<micahg> I haven't had time to look into it yet
<micahg> I suggest using the version from karmic repos
<hackel> Oh okay, just wanted to be sure I wasn't the only one.
<micahg> bug 487128
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 487128 in prism "pages not rendering correctly after upgrade" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/487128
<hackel> Yeah on there now. :)
<micahg> bug 492965
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 492965 in prism "prism-google-mail won't display properly" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/492965
